# R.I.P. (Ranger Indoctrination Program)



## infantryguy82 (May 29, 2008)

I have read most of the threads and have not come across one on R.I.P. . I am looking at reenlisting for orders to R.I.P. and then off to a batt. I was wondering if anyone could lend some advice, information to what R.I.P. is like or any place where I can get some decent inof on this topic. I have been in touch with the regt. recruiter and am working on all the paperwork for reelisting and want to prepare myself as much as possible. Thanks.


----------



## RustyShackleford (May 29, 2008)

My experience is a little out of date as I went throgh RIP in '99.  However, I imagine that if you memorize the Ranger creed, PT yourself to near death, and ruck your ass off you will probably fair better than if you don't do any of the aforementioned things.


----------



## Doc P (May 29, 2008)

PT your ass off, and don't quit.  That's all you need to know...the rest will fall into place.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (May 29, 2008)

That about sums it up.  Also to add, make sure your land nav is good to go.


----------



## x SF med (May 29, 2008)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> That about sums it up.  Also to add, make sure your land nav is good to go.




Ranger and Land Nav and Good - in the same sentence?  Boon! Who aer you trying to kid?  

Rangers in the night,
Exchanging azimuths.
Which of us is right?
Why'd they just pass us?

need I go on?

Kidding!  Land Nav will save your ass - learn to use the map and compass.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (May 30, 2008)

lol... well when you're not getting your ass smoked on Cole Range, you are out finding points in the middle of the woods and thinking that the cadre are following you lol


----------



## Looon (May 30, 2008)

RustyShackleford said:


> I went throgh RIP in '99.


Get down, cherry!!:)

All good advice given.


----------



## 275ANGER! (May 30, 2008)

Make sure you can swim too.  Seriously, you will be suprised how many don't make the cut because they can't swim.  My class lost like 20 people to the CWST.


----------



## infantryguy82 (May 31, 2008)

*R.I.P. part II*

Ok, thank you so far for the info. In terms of swimming what am I looking at here? I was a heck of a swimmer in the Corps and am still pretty wicked in the water? Full gear, BDUs and boots type test or what? Also, I am a bit rusty on the land nav... anyone know the FM that I can look up and brush up on that? Also, I know that there's a serious smoking ahead of me during the indoc but does anyone know if they don't take to kind to the older sensoned guys who have been playing G.I. Joe for a bit? Again all info is very much appreciated.


----------



## 275ANGER! (May 31, 2008)

If you passed the Marine Corps swim test then you should be fine.  I was just throwing that out there because to many tards in the Army can't swim.


As for RIP Instructors being easy on you for being seasoned, *LOL!.  *More will be expected out of you.  If you prove your worth and maturity you might get to go to Ranger School after RIP.  Small chance but a chance.  Had a prior service Marine finish RIP and he jumped into my Pre-Ranger class and off to Ranger School he went and got his shit.


----------



## hidesite (May 31, 2008)

First off, I've never served in the 75th (Member of the 75th RR Association though ;)) so take this for what it's worth but the comments I've heard made by my "co-workers" over the years that have served in Batt. are valid. One thing of mention that they unanimously have stated is to make sure before you go that it is definitely something YOU WANT. Ask yourself that question and then ask yourself why you want it? Do you want it for the right reasons? If you can answer those question in your mind to your satisfaction, go get some...

If you don't truly want it, the odds of you making it are far far less if you still go and you've handicapped yourself before you even get there...

This too could also be said for a handful of DoD units.

Good luck.

BA

PS: You best advie has alrready came from those on hear that were Batt-Boyz. They've walked that walk and lived that life...


----------



## Doc P (May 31, 2008)

Hey man...like I said before...you're asking for too much info (in my opinion). Just go there and do it...if you get smoked extra for being old ...then fuck it...take the smoking.  RIP is a gut-check. If you're mentally alert, physically strong and morally straight (I think I read that some where) you'll be alright.  Good luck.
RLTW!


----------



## infantryguy82 (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks to all the good info. I am VERY sure that this is what I want and there is noone or nothing within my control that can stop me. I will keep you all updated on how things go.


----------



## Ronin7 (Jun 12, 2008)

I did BN RIP, prior to Reg  being formed and let me tell you it sucked!!! One of my RI's went to the same high school as I did (he was two year ahead of me and we played football together) It was his last rotation and when we graduated he was my Squad Leader. Just don't quit.  Only 6 inches separate you from success and that's the distance between your ears.


----------



## Scotth (Jun 12, 2008)

Ronin7 said:


> Just don't quit.  Only 6 inches separate you from success and that's the distance between your ears.



That is the best advice I have heard in a LONG time.  Well said


----------

